# Positive Thoughts



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls

I thought sometimes we concentrate on the sad things that have taken place in our lives. Any positive things that you can think of so that we can share them with each other. Maybe a joke, an event that has made you laugh.
I can honestly say that i am keeping busy and i am quite happy at the moment. I must admit that i have started to take up walking and its really refreshing and i feel so much better for it. I now i go to bed waking up with cramp and not worrying about other things. Hey that must be a sign of age.

love astridxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Astrid,


Well, I'm just back from my brother's - as you know they have a 1.5 year old.  Whilst I loved every minute of the cuddles and kisses and laughter - I came home knackered ...... and sticky!!

I would just like to say .................. it was nice to come home to my own house and do what I want whenever I want.

Am I turning into one of these "Selfish" old people that only looks after their own interests       Mmmmmmmmmmm ...........


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh...............I forgot

For the last month or so, we have been ttc "au natural" and to give it every chance, we "did it" EVERY NIGHT ........ .needless to say we've been feeling like performing seal machines.

Soooooooo ...... to add a bit of spice the other night - I DRAGGED DH from the computer - RIPPED of his shirt, (tore it, ripped it and lost the buttons) and THREW him on the bed!!!    

The next night - I strutted out the bathroom wearing nothing but a leather studded belt hanging from my neck!!  

Hee - hee - it's never too late (or not appropriate) to have some fun girls!  Sorry - hope this is not TMI for you!!  

BOY did I feel alive again!!!

Love to all ............... x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill

I could'nt stopped laughing  
I think your hubby is one lucky guy??Have you asked him though?
Gill you have left me imaging what the scene of you was like strutting into the bathroom....... 
Well this has brought a smile to my face.... 
Nothing exciting has happened to me like that but i suppose i could change that...umm food for thought..

love astridxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Gill

Your post has made me laugh    

I also liked the part about 'performing seal machines' as we are back to the 'natural' way  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh Gill...... LMAO!!! What a fab way to exercise may I say  
But tell me, where do you get the energy from?!   

Astrid, if you're getting cramps love, drink more water.... or follow Gills 'sexercise' plan! Can't be a bad way to keep warm this time of year either, right?  

Here is something that really made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you!

A GREAT CHICKEN RECIPE
Here is a chicken recipe that also includes the use of popcorn as a stuffing - imagine that! When I found this recipe, I thought it was perfect for people like me, who just are not sure how to tell when poultry is thoroughly cooked, but not dried out.
Give this a try.
A large uncooked, preferably dead, chicken
1 cup melted butter
1 cup stuffing
1 cup of uncooked popcorn
Salt & pepper to taste

Preheat oven to 220c.

Brush chicken well with melted butter, salt and pepper. Fill cavity
with stuffing and popcorn. Place in baking pan with the neck end
towards the back of the oven. Listen to the popping sounds.
When the chicken's **** blows the oven door open and the chicken
flies across the room, it's done.

And you thought I couldn't cook!

 LOL!!! 

Emcee x


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Emcee-  That was b***dy brilliant!    

From someone who ALWAYS overcooks chicken for fear of salmonella - why didn't I think of this before?!!!

FAB!!  

I love this place!!

Gill xo


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Well fom the girl who doesnt cook at all i will pass it on to my dh !!!!


----------

